# Carving



## Fsyxxx (May 3, 2015)

guess this is where this belongs. 


My first completed carving. It's already gone wife took it for gift. She said that's perfect can you make another? Bam gone. I'm totally ok with it I told her that if they enjoy it that's great. Gives me a reason to make another.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ironman123 (May 3, 2015)

Nice feather Greg. Good carving. You going to make another one, huh, huh huh?


----------



## Fsyxxx (May 3, 2015)

ironman123 said:


> Nice feather Greg. Good carving. You going to make another one, huh, huh huh?


Im sure I'll make several more. That's why I didn't worry about that one. Each one should be a little better thank the last. I hope.


----------



## TimR (May 3, 2015)

Very cool. I've been thinking in my mind how I'd display it...but all of them work so well it doesn't really matter. This is a cool piece, I like it.


----------



## barry richardson (May 3, 2015)

That's awesome Greg! Can you tell us a little about how you made it, techniques, material, etc?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Fsyxxx (May 3, 2015)

Used the flex cut kit that was on sale at woodcraft last month for the chisels, gouges, and what not. Traced the quill in first then cut down either side. Drew the outside in and removed the material beyond the shape. I did use my Mystisa carver to get rid of some of the bulk. It's really a great little micro motor carver, the fact that it runs on a rechargeable battery was great because we were on a Cub Scout camping trip so I had no outlet. I used a wide gouge with a minimal sweep to give the feather some shape then used a small v tool for the vanes. I used a little larger v gouge for the background. After it was finished I hit it briefly with a propane torch to get rid of fuzzies. I could take pics of the process when I do another if there is any interest. The wood is bass wood.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

